# Navico



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

What happened to them.I had /have a Navico RT6500sf which is still a brilliant radio.With extra pvt channel progamed in as a Life govener of the rnli.
I no longer have a boat so dont use it atm.Are there still sevive agents as the lastime i had it seviced was at eastern comunications and i think they dissappered ?

David


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

David,

This may help you - http://www.lowrance.cn/upload/Lowrance/Forms/UK_Ireland_Dealers_2012_low_res.pdf

Dennis.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks.There are not as many sevice agents as there was in the 1990s and the one in Birmingham has gone .May be they dont think its appropriate to have one so far away frome the coast.

David


----------

